# Yellow Nutsedge



## JRSutton (Sep 22, 2014)

I'm in the northeast (mass) - I've got a 3 acre field that's mostly timothy (it's two years old) ... and becoming pretty much all yellow nutsedge now.

The stuff is horrific.

So bad that I'm not overly concerned with trying to save the good timothy, if I must just burn it all down and start over. I'm just not sure how to effectively get rid of it. I've heard roundup is not a good solution.

Any thoughts? Recommendations?


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

JRSutton said:


> I'm in the northeast (mass) - I've got a 3 acre field that's mostly timothy (it's two years old) ... and becoming pretty much all yellow nutsedge now.
> 
> The stuff is horrific.
> 
> ...


Roundup has to be repeated a couple of 2-3 times depending on size of Y NS and seasonal conditions....but it will kill it.


----------



## Cmm (Jun 5, 2016)

There are chemicals specific to sedge
I use sedgehammer around my house never applied it to a crop or hay

Ask your local herbicide expert and I am almost positive there is something specific in a ag application for sedge


----------



## Colby (Mar 5, 2012)

JRSutton said:


> I'm in the northeast (mass) - I've got a 3 acre field that's mostly timothy (it's two years old) ... and becoming pretty much all yellow nutsedge now.
> 
> The stuff is horrific.
> 
> ...


Yellow Nutsedge is not horrific until you add wild hogs into the mix.


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

Basagran works very well on yellow nutsedge. It is not labeled for use in grass hay but if your killing the stand and starting over that wouldn't be an issue......it doesn't state a replant restriction for any crop on the label so you could plant back right away but I would give it a few weeks to make sure you got a good kill.


----------



## hay-man (Oct 6, 2012)

I've used Outrider to kill sedge in Bermuda grass hayfield, worked very well. Not sure if it's safe for Timothy, we don't have any down here.


----------



## Tater Salad (Jan 31, 2016)

I had that NIGHTMARE in a new cornfield 10 yrs ago....tried everything ...even hit it with super strong roundup mix as it was storing nutrient headed into dormancy.....STILL it arrived in June. Finally a buddy said do Liberty link beans and the Liberty herbicide(with heavy surfactant) will smoke it back to creation......It did the trick.....haven't seen it since....you have to kill every inch of the root , if you do tillage that just spreads and multiplies it......That sledgehammer IS good ,but I kept getting "stragglers" and they become an outbreak.......GOOD LUCK ! You made me relive that trauma , now I have to make an appt with the nutsedge survivors therapist. ............OH almost forgot , the leaves are triangular and wax coated so you either have to use dishwashing soap as a surfactant or an oil (then you need a good agitator on your sprayer)


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Back on the Hills we have used prowl H2O with some success on nutsedge if you decide to try it you must follow the label /instructions to the detail. Skip the generics use the real H2O Prowwl http://extension.psu.edu/plants/crops/news/2016/05/label-update-prowl-h2o-use-in-grass-forages


----------

